# Sprinkles blog =)



## Mad_for_Geckos (Oct 2, 2010)

Im a lil female gecko from the twilight sanctuary, my previous owners bred me at a young age so i am still quite thin and small but dont let that put you off cuz am a lil fighter...twilight sanctuary saved me and fed me up until healthy...and offered me to a good home with a small donation...this is where i met my new mammy called Emma..(she seems nice, shes gave me 2new hides, a calcuim dish..water bowl and sum worms...and i ate 1 up straight away..but i am still nervous so i like to hideIn time i want to be big and strong like my new brother gemo, who my owner tells me about =)
any ways thank you for reading bloggy thing


Lots of Love SPRINKLES......(PREVIOUSLY CAROLINA) :flrt::flrt:


XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX
XXXXXX
XXXX
XX
X


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

glad to hear you have a good home SPRINKLES! and your very pritty btw xx


----------



## Mad_for_Geckos (Oct 2, 2010)

=) Thank you reptilelover xx


----------



## steelers jerseys (Oct 18, 2010)

waht happening..
ravens jerseys


----------

